# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Cabra montés en Gredos

## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

He estado unos días en gredos, donde he podido hacer algunas fotos de esta especie; primero os subo algunas que hice el pasado lunes en la zona del circo de Gredos ( yo estaba haciendo el cabra en unos peñascos a bastante distancia del los animales):

















Termino en el siguiente mensaja.

----------

F. Lázaro (16-nov-2013),FEDE (16-nov-2013),frfmfrfm (16-nov-2013),HUESITO (16-nov-2013)

----------


## Los terrines

Y termino con algunas del pasado martes en la zona de la plataforma de Gredos (prácticamente desde el aparcamiento):





















Y esto es todo, un cordial saludo.

----------

eldelassetas (17-nov-2013),F. Lázaro (16-nov-2013),FEDE (16-nov-2013),HUESITO (16-nov-2013)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bonitas fotos Los Terrines de este macho.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

